# Wheel hop ?



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

I read several of the threads after a search, but thought I'd ask again to maybe get a take for my unique situation. 

67 Lemans... I'm just running my little warmed up 326, with a turbo 350, 3.23 rear posi (new). I've replaced the rear control arms with articulating ones top and bottom, new bushings obviously (poly), new springs with a 1.5" spacer. I also just have some older 215 60 R15's for tires that need to be replaced. The car is probably a little higher than stock by 1.5" in the back as a result of new springs on all four corners, plus the spacers in the back. It sets level. 

I'm just getting a few more chances to drive it now during the restore, so I really don't have a good "before" reference, Problem: It might do a 4-5 ft. burn out but the I've noticed some wheel hop when it does and I know that's BAD!. It kind of even hops a little when it hits second. I haven't had this issue on a 67 before. Wondering if it could just be the tires? Or maybe a simple fix like a drag bag in the spring? 

Loving the rest of the driving experience....really cool, nice tight old car feel. I did put all in all new body bushings and new front control arms as well. Thanks.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I had some no hop bars before. They changed the angle on the upper arms. It may be an adjustment on the upper arms to help there.

You did not mention shocks. You need good strong shocks when you are hammering it like that.

tires maybe like you said…..sure some guys have fixed this before and will weigh in


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks. You know I hadn't even thought about the shocks. They are some air shocks with very little air in them, maybe 30 lbs. just to have them inflated.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

That's probably the problem, also if the springs are not very stiff..I'm installing UMI stock height performance springs this winter. I also installed South Side Machine lift bars last year, it changes the lift point to the middle of the car instead of way in front of it..they're pretty inconspicuous, you also might want to consider triangulation bars to keep from tearing out the crossmember if you get bigger tires and traction 👍


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Also forgot to mention I'm running KYB gas adjust shocks and they're good for the money but they're are better ones just three times the price.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Looks very nice!

I imagine its the shocks and springs both then...springs were variable rate which I think is softer. So, probably the combo of the two lets things jump a little. I was trying to go for a nice ride, which it does have. I can work on firming that up easy enough though.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

67lemans said:


> Looks very nice!
> 
> I imagine its the shocks and springs both then...springs were variable rate which I think is softer. So, probably the combo of the two lets things jump a little. I was trying to go for a nice ride, which it does have. I can work on firming that up easy enough though.


Thanks!


----------

